# Pflanzen in diesem Teich möglich?



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und ihr müsst unbedingt unseren Teich retten.

Wir haben einen Teich im Garten den ich für die Uni gerne zu einem richtigen Teich machen würde. Nebenbei würde ich da auch gerne im Sommer meine Aquarienfische reinsetzen. 

Im Moment ist es eine Kiste von ca. 1,5m x 1,5m. Der Teich steht schief, daher ist er hinten ca. 30cm hoch und vorne ca. 20cm. Gebaut wurde er aus alten Eisenplatten, was nicht sonderlich hübsch aussieht, vorallem nicht hinten, da ja hier aufgrund der Schieflage die Eisenplatten deutlich sichtbar sind.

Auf dem Bodengrund befindet sich noch etwas Schlamm. Das Gröbste habe ich weg gemacht, mittlerweile sieht das Wasser auch wieder sauber aus. 

In der Mitte des Teiches gibt es eine Steininsel, welche ca. 40cm x 40cm groß ist. Darauf befindet sich eine große Pflanze, die mit ihren Wurzeln die Steine bereits auseinandergedrückt hat. 

Rund um den Teich gibt es nicht viel, außer ein paar mikriegen Büschen.



Nun mal meine Frage:


Wie schaffe ich es, dass aus diesem Teich ein Teich wird? Da fehlen einfach Pflanzen.

Kann ich da überhaupt Pflanzen rein machen?

Und wenn ja wie viele? Ich wollte bei ebay ein Pflanzenset ersteigern mit 60 Pflanzen oder so.

Ich bitte um Rat.

Liebe Grüsse Sandra


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2007)

Hallo Sandra,

wie tief wird der Teich den sein, wenn er gerade steht? Wasserfläche ist ja 2 Quadratmeter (ca.)

Ich würde dir raten, dass du dich bei www.nymphaion.de mal umsiehst, dort findest du für deinen Teich recht schnell und einfach die richtigen Pflanzen.

Es sollte ein ausgewogener Mix aus Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen sein, den du durch Schwimmpflanzen, wie den Froschbiß ergänzen kannst.

Lieber etwas weniger Arten und dafür von der einen oder anderen Art ein paar Stück mehr, als ein Sammelsurium an Pflanzen, die dann doch nicht passen. 

Da dein Teich überall gleich tief ist, solltest du die Sumpfpflanzen in große Blumenkäsen pflanzen und dieses Kästen dann am Rand entlang platzieren. Eine kleine Seerose in der Mitte würde sich auch gut machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

Na den Teich kann man nicht mehr gerade machen, der steht ja nun schon schief und fest. Wassertiefe wäre dann ca. 20cm.

Wo kriege ich denn Teichpflanzen? Im Garten oder Zooladen?

Grüsse Sandra


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

Hallo sandra,

wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, alles was mann braucht bekommt man bei http://www.nymphaion.de/

aber wenn es ein Schulprojekt sein soll, und die Schüler sollen aktiv mitmachen, kann mann auch in Baumarkt Teichpflanzen bekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

Im Internet bestelle ich aber keine Pflanzen.

Gibt es auch welche bei Praktika?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

keine Pflanzen im Internet bestellen   

brauch man keine Bange haben, Werner (nymphaion) ist da 100% zuverlässig.
Vielleicht meldet er sich gleich   

Aber bei praktiker, Bahr, Obi und wie sie alle heißen kann man auch Teichpflanzen kaufen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

Das haben mir zig Händler auch schon gesagt, dass die Pflanzen ordentlich verschickt werden und jeder hatte angeblich nur Positives zu berichten. Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass die Pflanzen trotzdem alle kaputt oder vertrocknet hier ankamen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2007)

Wolltest du nicht trotzdem welche bei eBay bestellen????


Aber bei Werner, den Siteadmin hier, hast du bedenken


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2007)

Ne jetzt nicht mehr nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass bei ebay alles beim Alten ist.


----------

